# What is Columbia's MFA deadline?



## jekale

Hi all, dumb question - Columbia's MFA deadline is December 15th correct? And not the 1st? I see the 15th on their site but had somehow become convinced it was the 1st and had that written down in my personal calendar.


----------



## lucychoi97

if you mean Film MFA, yes the deadline is 15th


----------



## jekale

Yes, the Film MFA (Creative Producing). Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Chris W

jekale said:


> Yes, the Film MFA (Creative Producing). Good to know, thank you!


There's an article with all of the deadlines here:














 Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)


					Wondering when you need to get that film school application in? Below is a list of all current graduate film school deadlines as of September 2022.

Be sure to log your application with our Application Database after you've applied so we can improve our acceptance statistics for each film...
				


Chris W
Sep 13, 2016
Comments: 4
Category: Applying to Film School






Although please always triple check with school.


----------



## runningupthathill

Does anybody know what time?


----------



## runningupthathill

runningupthathill said:


> Does anybody know what time?


11:59 pm they just told me


----------



## acsiv

runningupthathill said:


> 11:59 pm they just told me


Eastern Time I assume ?


----------



## runningupthathill

acsiv said:


> Eastern Time I assume ?


yep


----------



## totothelee

Hi! Thanks so much for the clarification! Just to be sure, does that mean 11:59 EST on December 15th, or December 14th? Thanks for your help!


----------



## totothelee

runningupthathill said:


> yep


Hi! Thanks so much for the clarification! Just to be sure, does that mean 11:59 EST on December 15th, or December 14th? Thanks for your help!


----------



## runningupthathill

taylorlee44 said:


> Hi! Thanks so much for the clarification! Just to be sure, does that mean 11:59 EST on December 15th, or December 14th? Thanks for your help!


The email verbatim from admissions: 
"The deadline is 12/15 11:59pm ET"


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hello all, I had some questions for Columbia. Unfortunately no one seems to be answering my emails since September. Does anyone have an alternative email apart from this ?

soaadmissions@columbia.edu

Thanks


----------

